

Obie Fernandez - extraordinary day rate (pricing as a message?) - andycroll
http://blog.obiefernandez.com/content/2011/11/hiring-me-as-a-consultant.html

======
andycroll
Just for the record, I think whilst my initial reaction was 'holy shit how
much' I'm much more on board now.

If consulting is going to be a big distraction from what you want to be doing
with your time, its important to be compensated for your time.

Also by setting a high bar it filters out non-serious time-consuming
enquiries.

Plus Obie's one of the few in the Rails community who has the reputation (and
the balls) to pull this off.

------
nandemo
The guy who inspired him is amusing:

<http://www.tincup.com/2010/07/pricing/>

" _I’m particular about certain things. For example, I only fly American
Airlines (first class) and I only stay at Hilton Hotels._ "

" _My pricing is transparent and non-negotiable. Me in the room = greatness._
"

In another page, he explains what is great at:

" _In short, conversations. I love the ebb and flow of a great conversation. I
listen well and I love giving solid advice based on many years of experience._
"

~~~
andycroll
Easy to mock someone who lists a key skill as 'talking & listening' :-)

That said, there are plenty of people who aren't good at either! My concern
would be that the tone of the post seems to indicate that conversation could
be as focussed on the author as the post is. Not so useful if you're paying.

~~~
nandemo
I'm not mocking him. I just said it is amusing. ;-)

At first, I wasn't sure if it was serious. It sounds a bit like a parody of
"rock-star" consultants.

On the other hand, for all I know he could be doing something really valuable
and having repeat clients. After all, there are lawyers out there charging
$300/hour.

